# I had to disable the ability to attach images to posts



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't know what's wrong but don't have the time to look into it as I've spent a few hours trying to figure out what's causing it and can't figure it out. It's likely one of the many products and plugins and I can't do root cause analysis. You can still use the Imageshack uploader to host a file online or use another external image hosting service and display images in posts.

When we upgrade the board to vBulletin 4.0 in a month or so I'll probably turn it back on because many of the products will be incompatible with the new version and the updated version has many features that make the products unnecessary.

I apologize for the inconvenience. You can still attach .doc, .pdf, and .zip files to posts. Those seem to work OK.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 25, 2009)

Rich, thanks for all the hours you put into the board .

I use photobucket for an external photo site -- it's easy and free and I've never had any trouble with it.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

-----Added 11/25/2009 at 11:03:29 EST-----



Joshua said:


> Rich,
> 
> Can you make it where all Batman and Flying Rat Boy pictures are disabled? Also, if you could start censoring the phrase of _lip balm_, etc. that'd be great.




Bat lip balm moistens bat lips best. (that's trademarked by the way)


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm glad that when you scroll over the smiley it tells you that it's registering sarcasm, otherwise I wouldn't have figured out what kind of reaction you were manifesting with that choice -- my first thought was 'tut tut, it looks like rain', but that didn't make sense (some of the smileys are very ambiguous and have very confusing body language).


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 25, 2009)

Joshua said:


>


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 25, 2009)

(There's no helpful text that comes up when you scroll over my smiley, but his body language is clearly communicating 'tut tut, it looks like rain'. In case you couldn't tell.)


----------



## Berean (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's a good one that requires no registration, and you can resize using a drop-down box.

TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

It also gives you the link with the tags already in place.

[IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/cucdg.jpg


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome pictures, as always, Sarah.


----------

